# Leaving too,



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I have made the decision to leave site too, at least for the forseeable future. Add me on fb Jayne Curtiss, would love to keep updated with those I view as friends


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

What? Not you too? Xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Why? :/ It makes me really sad that people are leaving


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Why? :/ It makes me really sad that people are leaving


No more leaving please  this is all just so silly, we need to remember why we are all here in the first place, fun! Try not to take it all so seriously hun


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Surely there are many more people on here that just want fun, friendly chat than the few that want to get really serious??! 
Why leave because of a very small minority?
I hope there's enough people left on here by next week to carry the fun bits on!!

Pip X


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

PipE said:


> Surely there are many more people on here that just want fun, friendly chat than the few that want to get really serious??!
> Why leave because of a very small minority?
> I hope there's enough people left on here by next week to carry the fun bits on!!
> 
> Pip X


Don't worry there are loads of people on here still and new members joining all the time.

People come and go on forums as is the nature of forum life


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh jane not you too ..WHY?? (it's starting to feel like rats leaving a sinking ship..in the nicest possible way) Is it for the same reasons as Karen??

Just read the other thread...I now know why 

Not on face book by happy to PM via here..


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Just read the other thread...I now know why


What other thread?? I don't know why Jane is leaving ... surely there's no need. Sue xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> What other thread?? I don't know why Jane is leaving ... surely there's no need. Sue xx


Sue

Look in chit chat Please please let's start again thread...

It's really sad, lots of the older members seem to be leaving. I have noticed quite a few names missing from when I joined although as Shirley says people do come and go but for me it's the circumstances in which people leave is what is important.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I also just found the thread & read it :/
& although it is true that people come & go, circumstances at this moment in time are making more disappear at the same time 
So I wish people would just chill & go back to the fun & happy ILMC forum that I joined!
It's not about breeders or who likes or dislikes who, it's about making friends with people with simialr interests & sharing advice & stories about all our lovely cockapoos!
But trust me, this forum is easy compared to others, so count yourselves lucky to be on here & not the others if you don't like confrontation


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Think I've found you on FB Jayne


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I joined ILMC a few months ago, I've learnt a lot but like many other members find the bickering tedious. A couple of olive branches have been offered today - let's hope it's not too little too late. Let's please respect that we don't truly know each nor each other's tolerance or sensitivity levels.For the more feisty amongst you, if in doubt have your rants and arguments over personal messanging - I truly believe that this would make the forum a happier place to visit and where breeders are concerned would make them appear a lot more trustworthy and credible. I can't speak for anyone else but I ruled out a few of the larger breeders after witnessing their activity and comments on the forum. 

This whole situation is horrible. On the one hand I feel drawn to read each dramatic thread and on the other hand it all leaves me feeling a bit... disheartened and flat. What I am swiftly learning as a forum virgin (sorry Kendal!) is that forums can be so unnecessarily bitchy - people say things they'd never DARE say face-to-face and to be frank I find that this downright gutless because people are only hiding behind their anonymity (hmmm, perhaps I'm being a bit hypocritical here!)

What I know it this: life is stressful - family life can be stressful, relationships are stressful, work is most definitely stressful and for my part my journey into work with angry London commuters is quite possibly the most stressful part of my day. My pets - for the time being my cats - are my respite. I hope one day to add a beautiful Cockapoo to my pet family and joining ILMC was part and parcel of this decision.

I enjoy the forum for friendships I have made, for the possibility of meets, for health and behavioural information and for brilliant pictures. I have zero interest in boring breeding point-scoring squabbles so please let's stop this as we have now lost two members which is quite frankly, really sad. 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Totally agree Turi  Well said! Life is too short


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sue
> 
> Look in chit chat Please please let's start again thread...
> 
> It's really sad, lots of the older members seem to be leaving. I have noticed quite a few names missing from when I joined although as Shirley says people do come and go but for me it's the circumstances in which people leave is what is important.


That is totally unfair why on earth would a forum member leave after a couple of posts,thats absolutely rediculous to blame me for that.she has been in arguments with other members before and not left that was tiny and i asked her to block me which is what youre meant to do,i have also had several pms and emails agreeing so please guys dont blame me for one post,her other arguments have been far worse in the past( not with me i might add) and she didnt leave.please no nasty comments,im allowed to stick up for myself!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Dont leave Jayne and gorgeous George!!!!!!!!

I must admit afew months ago i had to step back and think about coming on here and saying stuff as i hate to get into arguments! So i didnt comment on anything for a while (boy was that hard as i love to talk lol)

Anyway i couldnt stay away for long ! i hope you'll feel the same ,i suppose like real life we cant always get on with everyone we meet ?

Take care Donna and Buddy xxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry Mandy this was not directed specifically at you - tho I can now see why you think it was. It was just a reflection on the recent spate of members that have left. I personally do not have axes to grind with anyone. I have met some lovely people (quite a few now in the flesh) and I just thinkit is a shame when they leave in this manner - that's all - I did not mean any offence.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sorry Mandy this was not directed specifically at you - tho I can now see why you think it was. It was just a reflection on the recent spate of members that have left. I personally do not have axes to grind with anyone. I have met some lovely people (quite a few now in the flesh) and I just thinkit is a shame when they leave in this manner - that's all - I did not mean any offence.


Thank you colin.im a big softy and got really upset at the thought at being blamed for someones departure xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

No its not you at all MandyM your our cockapoo friend  

This forum has not been fun this week ... what a shame ...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Sue
> 
> Look in chit chat Please please let's start again thread...
> 
> It's really sad, lots of the older members seem to be leaving. I have noticed quite a few names missing from when I joined although as Shirley says people do come and go but for me it's the circumstances in which people leave is what is important.


Thanks Colin, I've just read the thread you mention. I don't think it's necessary at all for Jayne(curt) to leave ... I guess it's just a case of the last staw, as couldn't have been because of Mandym's post. This was meant to be an "olive branch" thread as well!

Sue x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Thank you colin.im a big softy and got really upset at the thought at being blamed for someones departure xxx


It is always sad to see people leave a group of fellows that have something in common, whatever walk of life you are in. Sharing common factors with others is fun. However too much of many good things can go sour, even dare I say ILMC. Taking a break is a choice that many say they do and come back refreshed. It seems to me that what 'the leavers' are wanting for everyone else to hear is something like 'Hey guys, I'm feeling......(whatever they are feeling)' (and they have every right to say how they feel) otherwise they would just quietly take a break. I suppose that's where a little empathy is invaluable even on a forum.

Having said all that if anyone chooses to take a break or leave that is their personal choice, blaming a another for that choice is transference and not appropriate in any walk of life or relationship. We all made our own choices to both join and leave any given situation and/or forum. 

Julia x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

When the forum is like this I think everyone is more sensitive to comments. It is always hard to know how to take things when they are typed. I am always worried which is whu I use lots of these     and I am also a happy when talking about about Cockapoo stuff! 

I hope that we can move on now...its the weekend, I am going to go out and get very drunk tonight with my girl friends at the comedy club in Oxford! :jumping: 

So behave yourselves whilst I am out otherwise who knows what I might write on here later!  

P.S. We all want the same things, we all love our dogs and we all care about the welfare of Cockapoos as a crossbreed so lets get back to having fun now. Before you go and make that cup of tea or check out any other threads please go and vote on my New Year Meet thread as personally I would love to meet you all in January. Mandy - get on that plane! ;-) xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

mandym said:


> Thank you colin.im a big softy and got really upset at the thought at being blamed for someones departure xxx


Yep a softy .. and a nice one  you have always been a great member of this forum ... xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> When the forum is like this I think everyone is more sensitive to comments. It is always hard to know how to take things when they are typed. I am always worried which is whu I use lots of these     and I am also a happy when talking about about Cockapoo stuff!
> 
> I hope that we can move on now...its the weekend, I am going to go out and get very drunk tonight with my girl friends at the comedy club in Oxford! :jumping:
> 
> ...


Ok I am adding lots of    too ....

Please dont come back too drunk .. and post .. enjoy your night out Sarah xx


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> I can't speak for anyone else but I ruled out a few of the larger breeders after witnessing their activity and comments on the forum.
> 
> 
> Turi x


Turi of course you have your own opinions but I would say that this puppy selection and buying process is a two way street. As buyers assess breeders as to be suitable......so do breeders assess whether buyers are suitable too and can refuse to sell someone a puppy. There are breeders who just watch this forum but never contribute.

Julia x.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ok I am adding lots of    too ....
> 
> Please dont come back too drunk .. and post .. enjoy your night out Sarah xx


Don't worry jojo, I am teasing.  I never drink so I will only need one glass! Cheap night out for me. . By the time I get in I will be falling asleep! Xxx
X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Don't worry jojo, I am teasing.  I never drink so I will only need one glass! Cheap night out for me. . By the time I get in I will be falling asleep! Xxx
> X


He he he .. I am a tea girl myself .. or coca cola .... loud enough without a drink ... giggling here .. nice but loud and giggly on tea alone xxx

Have fun ... I won't tell you what I am up to tonight.. you will just think I am really sad .. well if you didnt think that already ....


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

JoJo said:


> He he he .. I am a tea girl myself .. or coca cola .... loud enough without a drink ... giggling here .. nice but loud and giggly on tea alone xxx
> 
> Have fun ... I won't tell you what I am up to tonight.. you will just think I am really sad .. well if you didnt think that already ....


Oh no, definitely not sad! I am normally a cup of tea girl but it is a friends special birthday party, she doesn't know where we are going.  Just a few mums and people who work with her at our local school. She is a lovely lady who is very kind and deserves a bit of fun! Wine just makes me sleepy......

Oh do tell what you are up to!! 
x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Oh no, definitely not sad! I am normally a cup of tea girl but it is a friends special birthday party, she doesn't know where we are going.  Just a few mums and people who work with her at our local school. She is a lovely lady who is very kind and deserves a bit of fun! Wine just makes me sleepy......
> 
> Oh do tell what you are up to!!
> x


Wine does that to me too! One glass is enough for me! Champagne on the other hand, I can happily drink half a bottle . Other than that, my favourite drink is a cup of tea! On which note, it's time for a cuppa!

Have a great time tonight x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a cuppa right now!
Just had a sausage sarnie as well 
x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

See Jayne what you will be missing?!!! And I have a message from Luna for George. She said she has decided that the dogs have to stick together whilst us humans act all silly which is why she's joined forces with George to become a fussy eater and show us humans who's boss! I've told her she's got another think coming - she's at the bottom of the pecking order (except when it comes to the chicken ) and she eats what we give her! So don't let George lose a friend! Xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Wine does that to me too! One glass is enough for me! Champagne on the other hand, I can happily drink half a bottle . Other than that, my favourite drink is a cup of tea! On which note, it's time for a cuppa!
> 
> Have a great time tonight x


Oooh! Now I am thinking....birthday celebration....champagne.....yummy! 

Thank you, drink or no drink we will have a great time! It is all about the company and having fun! 

Also off to make a cuppa! 
x


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> See Jayne what you will be missing?!!! And I have a message from Luna for George. She said she has decided that the dogs have to stick together whilst us humans act all silly which is why she's joined forces with George to become a fussy eater and show us humans who's boss! I've told her she's got another think coming - she's at the bottom of the pecking order (except when it comes to the chicken ) and she eats what we give her! So don't let George lose a friend! Xx


Haha this did make me laugh. If only the doggies knew what was going on, they would think we were a bunch of silly sausages (well not me personally lol . As you say they are all sticking together, getting into mischief and keeping us on our toes, which is what it should all be about


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am going to go out and get very drunk tonight with my girl friends at the comedy club in Oxford! :jumping:
> 
> So behave yourselves whilst I am out otherwise who knows what I might write on here later!


Serza you big lush . 

Actually I can hardly talk - the dog show today was a bit of a struggle after over indulging last night! 



Jukee Doodles said:


> Turi of course you have your own opinions but I would say that this puppy selection and buying process is a two way street. As buyers assess breeders as to be suitable......so do breeders assess whether buyers are suitable too and can refuse to sell someone a puppy. There are breeders who just watch this forum but never contribute.
> 
> Julia x.


Julia, I'm glad that respectable breeders turn inappropriate potential buyers away - I can't think of anything worse than calling a breeder and them not asking anything about my circumstances or spending time getting to know me as a person and my suitability as a dog owner. 

As hard as it was to accept Marcus and I _were _turned away but two breeders because they believed that our work/cover arrangements would have been unsettling for a young puppy. I fully respected their decision as I would have yours if you had refused us. 

Turi x


----------

